

Land Rover develops a smartphone remote control for its SUVs - ge0rg
http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/18/8803255/smartphone-remote-control-land-rover

======
ge0rg
I really wonder about the practical and insurance implications of that:

What happens if your phone crashes and the car keeps driving, despite the dead
man's switch?

What if you commit suicide by driving over yourself?

What if somebody gains access to that control interface via WiFi/Bluetooth and
slowly gets away with your expensive toy?

